# How to take care of a llama



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We lost our llama and want to buy some more, but want to make sure they are properly taken care of. I have some questions about how to properly take care of them. They will be in a pen with boer goats. 

I was told to just let them eat the goat feed. Is this OK?

Do they get a yearly CD&T? How many cc's?

Worming? Which wormer and how much?

Shearing: How often? Shear the entire body?

How often do the hoofs need trimming?

Can intact males be with goats? 

What else?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They could probably have a little goat feed but not a lot. Their copper needs are the same as sheep.

3cc CDT.

Ivomec. You'd have to look up current dose. It used to be 1cc per 50 lbs injected. I only wormed as needed except in the fall when I injected monthly from Sept to Dec or Jan for meningeal worm prevention. But safeguard and corid were also used if needed.

Shearing once a year in the spring. Full body. We always sheared the end of April.

Hoofs usually needed to be trimmed every couple months or so but depends on animal. Some you can go longer, some sooner.

There is no way I would put an intact male in with any other smaller livestock. Geldings are best but females are fine too. Keep in mind a female will not guard if she has a cria by her side. She will only protect her cria.

If it is hot, put out a pool for them to go in or hose down their belly and legs. Offer water with electrolytes. Have fans in the barn. Llamas and alpacas heat stress way easier than goats and they are way more stoic than goats when it comes to showing distress. By the time they are showing distress, they are pretty far gone.


----------



## siberian (Jun 8, 2016)

Selenium they need. Don't get a bottle raised male. Contact some llama owners or breeders in your specific area. Good luck, nice animals


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Following


----------

